

Explorations in Clojure's core.logic - jrheard
http://jrheard.tumblr.com/post/43575891007/explorations-in-clojures-core-logic

======
fogus
If you're interested in learning more about core.logic and miniKanren, then
there is a half-day conference collocated with Clojure/West on March 19th in
Portland, OR. More information at <http://blog.fogus.me/2013/02/20/confo/>

It's only $50 to attend.

~~~
Sandman
I'm curious, will there be anything on core.logic in the second edition of
"Joy of Clojure"?

~~~
zaph0d
According to the author's update, it will cover core.logic -
<http://blog.fogus.me/2013/02/08/moar-joy/>

------
zalthor
Here's a related talk on MiniKanren by Dan Freidman and Will Byrd:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q9x16uIsKA>

The bits about generating programs using MiniKanren was truly mind blowing.

------
rossjudson
In addition to miniKanren, there's actual Kanren.
<http://kanren.sourceforge.net/>

What Kanren does is show how functional programming and logic programming can
be viewed as roughly the same thing.

It's interesting that generalized parsing is also more or less like logic
programming.

So functional programming w/delimited continuations == generalized parsing ==
logic programming. Sorta.

